# Two set of 700c wheels for a 650b wheelset with tyres



## bikingdad90 (3 Jul 2018)

I am looking to give 650b wheels a whirl on my Boardman CX Comp but need to shift at least one pair of wheels first.

The first a set of Alex WTB wheels that came as standard on the Boardman CX Comp. Seen about 1600 miles, in good condition. Clad with 32c gatorskins that have seen about the same mileage.

The second a set of gippieme Rocca Planet X wheels that used to came as standard on the London Road before they swapped to Vision 35. Seen about 2000 miles, in ok condition on the rear, some of the black paint on the rear rim has started to lift off near the valve. The front is fine. Clad with 28c Marathon+ that have seen about 700 miles. Has a brand new 9 speed cassette I will throw in.

Based in Teesside but would post if I can hold of a wheel box.


----------

